# Samick Polaris limbs on Sage riser???



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

I did a Google search for this and all I could find on various forums was that the Sage limbs will fit on the Polaris riser but nothing on the Polaris limbs fitting on the Sage riser. I know that it seems like if A>B then B>A, but that is not 100%. Anyway, LAS assured me that the fit goes both ways. Just wanted to post this in case anyone else is searching for this info. They are out of stock on the Sage riser, so it will be a month or so until I find out for sure.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like the same pocket to me. The sage pocket is approx 1.58" wide (inside measurement) and .62" from center of the bolt hole to the wood on the riser. Length of the alloy pocket is 3.129" and width is 1.74" (both outside measurements).

I'll be interested to see how you go.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Destroyer said:


> Looks like the same pocket to me. The sage pocket is approx 1.58" wide (inside measurement) and .62" from center of the bolt hole to the wood on the riser. Length of the alloy pocket is 3.129" and width is 1.74" (both outside measurements).
> 
> I'll be interested to see how you go.


Thanks. I'll post when it's finally in stock at LAS and I receive it. It is supposed to be in stock on May 22, but there have already been 2 previous delay extensions on Samick stuff.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

TheOldNewbie, yes the limbs are interchangable. I've done this several times with both my sage and polaris recurves and it works just fine. scout4


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

TheOldNewbie said:


> It is supposed to be in stock on May 22, but there have already been 2 previous delay extensions on Samick stuff.


Very popular these days. I wonder if Samick has had issues with material supply or ???


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

I forgot about this thread until I found it in a search. I got my Sage riser earlier than expected (about 2 weeks ago). As others have said, the Polaris limbs fit just fine, same as on my W&W/KAP riser. Nice riser for the money.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Any weight change?


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

Destroyer said:


> Any weight change?


I'm using Polaris limbs marked as 29/27 @ 62/66. I checked them at 28" on both bows, but I didn't write the values down. I believe it was 27.4# on the Prostyle and 29.5# on the Sage. I'll check again in the next couple of days and post if I remember correctly or post the correct values. I check 3 times and take the average. My measurements only vary by less than 0.5# from low to high. My wife holds the riser steady on a cart that has a ledge for the cutting board for support and use a yardstick with zero at the front edge of the riser. I use a digital luggage scale that I just got for this and it seems accurate to 0.1# checking it against a weight weighed on a calibrated scale. My wife is getting to the limit of her strength to hold the riser at 29#, so I guess I'll have to look for a stronger wife if I go up in limb weight.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheers!



TheOldNewbie said:


> so I guess I'll have to look for a stronger wife if I go up in limb weight.


Or another wife. Two wives might be very handy. :wink:


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

I had written the Prostyle down and it was 27.4#. I rechecked the Sage. Got readings of 29.5, 29.4 and 29.7#.


----------



## sanssarogue (Mar 13, 2015)

Would they fit on a Martin then?


----------

